# Wachstum von umgepflanzten Seerosen



## Nori (17. Mai 2015)

Da unsere Seerosen nicht mehr so recht wachsen und blühen wollten, haben wir nun die zentnerschweren Kübel aus dem Teich geholt und die schönsten Rhizome in neue Pflanzkübel mit frischer Teicherde, Düngegkegeln etc. eingepflanzt. Die 4 eckigen Kübel wurden in ein Holzgestell befestigt, so dass nun auch nach Jahren eine Bergung aus dem Teich einfacher sein sollte.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange es in etwa dauern wird, bis sich wieder Blätter und Blüten an der Wasseroberfläche zeigen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2015)

Mmmmh Blühen, kann sein das sie das nächstes Jahr erst macht ,kommt drauf an wie sie es vertragen hat, aber Blätter kommen dieses Jahr sicher noch hoch 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2015)

Servus Nori

Ich habe am 08.05.2015 eine frei ausgepflanzte Seerose (-40cm) vom Kleinen in den Großen umgesetzt. Heute sind 2 Blätter oben.
Oben ist aber relativ, sie ist in -35cm Tiefe frei ausgepflanzt.
  
Das Bild ist von gestern.

Die anderen beiden Seerosen habe ich am 13.05.2015 umgesetzt und zeigen noch kein Blatt oben.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2015)

Korrektur: soeben nochmal nachgesehen. Es sind 4 Blätter oben.
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Nori (17. Mai 2015)

Na dann kann ich ja für den Sommer zumindest auf ein paar Blätter hoffen - aus technischen Gründen ging eine etappenweise Tiefersetzung nicht - die Kübel stehen in ca. 1,2m Tiefe, wobei der Teich momentan ca. 20cm unter seinem Max-Volumen ist.
Da bei meiner Umpflanzaktion die kleinen Blüten an den Rhizomen nur wenige cm groß waren, wird es auch vermutlich um ein Vielfaches länger dauern als bei dir...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Albert S (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Manche Seerosen sind nicht empfindlich
und Blühen noch im selben Jahr in dem sie ungetopft werden,
andere sind da empfindlicher,
ich habe da einen Roten Halbzwerg der ist extrem empfindlich,
nach dem umtopfen oder wenn ich Ableger mache braucht sie 6 Jahre bis wieder die ersten Blüten kommen,
habe mal von der Seerose eine knapp 10 Jährige Pflanze von einem Teich in den anderen gestellt,
zwei Jahre habe ich keine Blüte mehr gesehen.
Sie ist ein zuvelässiger Blüher.


----------



## mani2 (20. Mai 2015)

Alle meine Seerosen kommen im Frühjahr in neue Erde und werden gedüngt,und alle haben jedes Jahr geblüht.
Und das nicht zu knapp,habe da aber auch keine normalen Haltungsbedingen wie im üblichen Teich.


----------



## jule (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

die Seerose die ich am 09.05. geteilt habe, hat inzwischen auch wieder 5 Blätter an der Oberfläche - zu sehen ist eine Blüte die sich nach oben schafft. Allerdings ist bei mir die Tiefe auch nicht so groß - sie steht bei ca. 60 cm.

Auch wenn es dann vielleicht ein paar Tage länger braucht, aber bald wirst du sie wieder sehen können... und für die Blüten drücke ich dir die Daumen, vielleicht wird es ja in diesem Jahr schon was


----------



## Patrick K (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Ich hab bei meinen aktuellen Teichbau auch ein Rhizom einer Clyde Ikins ,in ca. 50-60 cm tiefe eingesetzt , mal sehen wie sie sie sich macht, bis jetzt sie sieht es gut aus

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nori (21. Juli 2015)

Mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Nach der Teilung und Umtopf-Aktion im Mai sind mittlerweile schon über 20 Blätter wieder aufgetaucht - allerdings recht kleine (Bierdeckel-Format).
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es heuer mit Blüten nichts mehr wird.

Was mir allerdings zu Denken gibt:
Kann es sein, dass mein Wasser für die Seerose zu sauber ist bzw. zu wenige Nährstoffe enthält?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juli 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> ann es sein, dass mein Wasser für die Seerose zu sauber ist bzw. zu wenige Nährstoffe enthält?


Humusfreie Gartenerde (mindestens aus 40 cm Tiefe) in einen großen Maurereimer, Seerose rein und mit Kies abdeken. GGf. das Rizom noch etwas hoch ziehen.

So habe ich es bis jetzt immer gemacht.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
meine Clyde Ikins sitzt in Teichaushub der war Lehmhaltig , rein in den Pflanzkorb und Steine drauf und rein in die  Brühe , nach etlichen Blättern die wieder schnell abstarben sieht die Seerose nun so aus....
  
dieses Jahr gab es leider keine Blüte

salve Patrick


----------



## neuling (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
meine Seerosen haben viele Blätter und Blüten. Sitzen aber nur im Kies. 
In letzter Zeit bekommen die Blätter aber braune stellen. 
Was kann das sein. 
Am Kies kann es nicht liegen, die kennen das garnicht anders. 
Gruß an alle


----------



## Nori (22. Juli 2015)

@ Patrick:
So in etwa sieht es bei mir auch aus - wenn ich da an die ersten Jahre denke wo sich die Blätter gegenseitig hochgehoben haben und täglich Blüten zu sehen waren, schaut das nun aus wie nach einem nuklearen Angriff (damals hatte ich aber auch eine trübe Brühe im Teich) - ABER: man soll den Pflanzen genau wie dem Teichwasser seine Zeit zugestehen...

Gruß Nori


----------



## neuling (22. Juli 2015)

Bin gespannt auf Antwort


----------

